# B&B or house to rent in La Union



## Okinawaboy (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey all,

Anyone can recommend a secure and safe B&B or house to rent in La Union near the beach areas? Reasonable rates, etc...

I've read a lot of reviews, but always worth hearing from well-traveled folks who've experienced it first hand if you know what I mean.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought I offered PM with regards to your enquiry earlier, my bad if I am on a different planet. If not I will go to the back and be slapped.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

